# Cast iron frying pan?



## NamVetJoe (Mar 20, 2018)

hello boys and girls first timer on this forum and first time smoker. My questions is can i place my cast iron frying pan for my wood chips right on the tray supplied in my master-built 30 in gas smoker.
Thanks


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 20, 2018)

Yes you can!  I would also using a decent sized chunk rather than wood chips


----------



## NamVetJoe (Mar 20, 2018)

Thank you sir and about what amount of chunks BTW I have have been living in Naples Florida for 20 years but born in Brooklyn spent most of my summers in brentwood when it was safe to live there


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 20, 2018)

I've used cans, CI Pans, Black Iron pipe caps....
My refrigerator smoker in Northern California used a simple hot plate with an old cast iron (small) skillet on it for the chips. But later decided on just a #10 (gallon sized) can. Worked fine, and the can was easier to handle than a hot cast iron skillet was.
With the can, I could put chips or chunkier pieces in and they'd all turn to ash. When the smoke stopped, I'd reload. Only a couple of handfuls at a time.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 20, 2018)

Use only 1 chunk at a time...  If you use 2 chunks, they can burst into flame..  then the smoker gets REALLY hot...


----------



## NamVetJoe (Mar 20, 2018)

Thank you gentlemen the can seems like a good idea did you drill some holes in the can or just left it as is  with the top open? also will go with two chunks as suggested


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 20, 2018)

NamVetJoe said:


> Thank you gentlemen the can seems like a good idea did you drill some holes in the can or just left it as is  with the top open? also will go with two chunks as suggested



I only left mine with the top open. No other holes.
You want the wood to smolder, not flame up.
I was able to get plenty of smoke that way.
In case the question comes up, no aluminum. It is too easy for it to melt.


----------



## tropics (Mar 21, 2018)

Welcome Home Brother thanks for your service,I believe Harbor Freight has a set of 3 cheap cast iron pans,CI will act as a heat sink.1 chunk at a time till you figure out how much smoke you want in the meat.Were are you located that helps getting better answers when you post a question.
Richie


----------



## NamVetJoe (Mar 23, 2018)

Thanks Rich were you in nam


----------



## tropics (Mar 23, 2018)

NamVetJoe said:


> Thanks Rich were you in nam



Joe Yes I was Viet Nam Vet 67-68 8th Eng. 1stCav Combat Eng.
Richie


----------



## NamVetJoe (Mar 24, 2018)

tropics said:


> Joe Yes I was Viet Nam Vet 67-68 8th Eng. 1stCav Combat Eng.
> Richie


69-70 here First infantry Big Red One
Welcome home brother


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2018)

NamVetJoe said:


> 69-70 here First infantry Big Red One
> Welcome home brother




Richie beat me to it, but Welcome Home, Brother Joe!!

Bear


----------



## NamVetJoe (Mar 24, 2018)

same to you my brother


----------



## Steve H (Mar 24, 2018)

I have a 8" cast iron pan for my smoker. Hopefully I'll use the darn thing some day!


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 24, 2018)

Steve H said:


> I have a 8" cast iron pan for my smoker. Hopefully I'll use the darn thing some day!



Keep a hot pan holder, or oven mit handy. ;)
The handle on mine got very hot. So with the can, I used pliers. :)


----------



## NamVetJoe (Mar 24, 2018)

I actually have two large cast iron pans, but i feel my smoker deserves its own dedicated one. I just orders a 5 inch from Amazon for $14.


----------



## johnmeyer (Mar 24, 2018)

A much better way to "handle" the cast iron skillet hot handle problem is a silicone cover:

Lodge Silicone Hot Handle Holder

I take it off when I put the pan in the oven or over the BBQ, but otherwise keep it on all the time. It completely eliminates the problem of having to find a hotpad or mitt when you want to grasp the handle.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 24, 2018)

johnmeyer said:


> A much better way to "handle" the cast iron skillet hot handle problem is a silicone cover:
> 
> Lodge Silicone Hot Handle Holder
> 
> I take it off when I put the pan in the oven or over the BBQ, but otherwise keep it on all the time. It completely eliminates the problem of having to find a hotpad or mitt when you want to grasp the handle.



Got one, wife uses it the most. But she doesn't handle a CI pan that's been on a burner, and full of burning wood.
Which gets a bit more than 450°. :eek:
(That's why I switched to a can...)

She has these nice fry pans with a basic flaw. The handles are hollow, but the heat rising from the burner goes into and along the handle. Makes it OMG hot!
So she keeps a silicone handle holder in a drawer across from the stove.
I know right where my silicone grippers are, in the same spot as the hot pads. ;)

My Channellock's are in my hip pocket when needed. :p


----------



## Gwanger (Mar 26, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Got one, wife uses it the most. But she doesn't handle a CI pan that's been on a burner, and full of burning wood.
> Which gets a bit more than 450°. :eek:
> (That's why I switched to a can...)
> 
> ...


I use a pair of welding gloves, keep them in clean smoker till needed


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 27, 2018)

Gwanger said:


> I use a pair of welding gloves, keep them in clean smoker till needed



Same here. But MIG/Heliark types.
I use them to move racks or other hot stuff around.
But in the past, the Channelock's worked great.
But the handle on a small CI frying pan full of fire gets danged hot. :eek:


----------



## jasinil2006 (Apr 6, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I only left mine with the top open. No other holes.
> You want the wood to smolder, not flame up.
> I was able to get plenty of smoke that way.
> In case the question comes up, no aluminum. It is too easy for it to melt.



Is aluminum melting really a concern? Isn't the melting point of aluminum around 1200 degrees F?


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 7, 2018)

jasinil2006 said:


> Is aluminum melting really a concern? Isn't the melting point of aluminum around 1200 degrees F?


Absolutely correct ... but ... it's "forging temperature" (the temperature at which it can easily be bent) is one of the lowest of all metals, only about 600-900 degrees F. Thus, I suppose, under the right circumstance, with enough pressure applied, the aluminum object might begin to bend.


----------



## jasinil2006 (Apr 7, 2018)

johnmeyer said:


> Absolutely correct ... but ... it's "forging temperature" (the temperature at which it can easily be bent) is one of the lowest of all metals, only about 600-900 degrees F. Thus, I suppose, under the right circumstance, with enough pressure applied, the aluminum object might begin to bend.



Ah, I see. Still, I think if my smoker gets anywhere near 600-900 degrees F, I’ll have much larger problems than bendy aluminum!


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 7, 2018)

jasinil2006 said:


> Ah, I see. Still, I think if my smoker gets anywhere near 600-900 degrees F, I’ll have much larger problems than bendy aluminum!


Hopefully your smoker will never get that hot, but he was putting wood chips in the pan which are then lit. I have no idea how hot they can get, but if they actually catch fire, I believe the local temperature, immediately around the chip, could actually approach the melting point of aluminum, even though the smoker itself might only be at 250-350 degrees F.


----------



## r2 builders (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi Joe,
Not sure if this post will help with your issue of using a CI pan.
I have a MB 30" propane rig.
I tossed the stock pan and use a CI pan now.
I used 3 long bolts to use as legs that gave the ability to raise or lower the pan to get the right distance off the burner.
I use chunks instead of chips.
I don't soak them either.
Usually put them in 45 minutes to an hour to get to TBS.
Here is a pic


----------



## smoking14830 (Apr 13, 2018)

I have a Masterbuilt 40" propane smoker. I used a cast iron pan for the first time the other day and it worked like a charm. The holes on the original chip pan are too big and causes the wood to catch fire way too easy


----------



## cmayna (Apr 14, 2018)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...l-be-in-the-shop-welding.234143/#post-1459819

Above is a link to a thread I started when I added a cast iron skillet to my gasser.  Just another idea to consider.


----------

